

Verizon offers New iPad Hotspot Feature Free - kenrikm
http://www.macworld.com/article/165781/2012/03/ipad_hotspot_feature_will_be_available_on_verizon_not_atandt.html

======
kenrikm
Not sure how long this will last given the industries history of downgrading
plans after launch however for now it's a step forward to be able to use the
data you _purchase_ the way you want to.

